# The First Time They Sell You Drugs It's Free



## the2finger (Jun 25, 2016)

well maybe not but my one year anniversary as a CABER is coming up and I already have 22 bikes. The mathematics of this terrify me in the years to come


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 25, 2016)

Man, this is BUNK! I thought I was getting a free sack outta the deal!


----------



## the2finger (Jun 25, 2016)

Never shoudda took that first free balloon ride


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 25, 2016)

I hear ya, I started earlier this year, ended up with 50 some bikes, back down to thirty or so....Darn things are all over and all likable for one reason or another!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 25, 2016)

if you guys need  to sell some bikes  you know me  I can,t stop buying


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Jun 25, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I hear ya, I started earlier this year, ended up with 50 some bikes, back down to thirty or so....Darn things are all over and all likable for one reason or another!



dude, i have 22 bikes and 2 trikes, and its not enough always looking for more!


----------



## bairdco (Jun 25, 2016)

You guys need help. Unless you have 22 or 30 something friends to ride them all, you're just bike hoarders.  

I have 3 bikes I switch off riding everyday, depending on where I'm going, just sold 3 customs, building 2 more for friends, and enough projects to build 4-5 more. To sell.

I'm not a collector, I'm a bike building and riding enthusiast.

The secret is to not get too attached to a bike. 

The way you guys are going, there won't be any bikes left on the market, and you'll wind up trading them to each other like baseball cards.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 26, 2016)

Set up some rules for yourself and stick to them. Here is mine:
 #1. Only balloon tire American made bikes made 1935 to 1955 that I can ride. 
    2. No girl's bikes.....never
    3. Do not accept any bikes from family ,friends, neighbors or the well intentioned strangers who do not understand your bike hobby[or any hobby] and will load you up with a yard full of JUNK in no time.

I have over 50 bikes.  About 10 are in various stages of completion....from re-painting to simply lacing up new wheels.
Other then an original 1935 Ranger wall hanger [pictured] all are rid-able.  The ranger's tires may be original and are hard as a rock and and I just gotta leave it as is....barn fresh.




My wife has her 59 Fair lady and a Schwinn tandem. I have one 39 Monark girl's 5 bar that I keep for lady "guests" to ride .The rest are boy's ballooners.

By having these simple rules I keep this hobby somewhat in check and have the time to work on and ride the bikes I truly enjoy without getting saddled and sidetracked with the rest.


----------



## the2finger (Jun 26, 2016)

wife got interested in the hobby too. We both go on rides hence the girl bikes. I only ride a girls bike on the days I'm confused about which restroom to use


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 26, 2016)

Good advice on the rules!  Sticking to them is another matter.  I have had customers and friends give me bikes, I take them in, can't help myself at all. 
I have three rules. 
1. Only prewar CWC bikes, original paint. 
2. Super clean old girls bikes in blue for the lady and pink/white schweenies are ok too. 
3.  There will be bikes that don't fit into one and two that will be given a new home, at least temporarily.


----------



## the2finger (Jun 26, 2016)

There is a bucket list of atomic age bikes I want then I'm done


----------



## Rachelle (Jun 26, 2016)

.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 26, 2016)

Rachelle said:


> .



?


----------



## bairdco (Jun 26, 2016)

Here's my rules.

1. Only buy bikes I like.

2. Never buy a bike at full value from a collector.

3. Only buy bikes from people who don't know what they have, are desperate for money, and don't watch American Pickers or storage wars.

4. If breaking rule number 1, only buy it if it's really cheap, I need parts off it, and I can sell the rest for more than I paid for the whole thing.

5. No matter how much I love a bike I own, if someone else loves it more and is willing to pay more cash money than it's worth to me, sell it immediately. 

6. Buy bikes (cheap) that are beyond any reasonable restoration, customize them the way I like, then dump them on craigslist for way more than I've put into them.

7. Never buy a schwinn.  Unless it's dirt cheap, and I can sell it for a lot more. 

7 (b.) After buying dirt cheap schwinn,  sell it for a lot less than schwinn people think they're worth, but a lot more than I paid. This makes newbies and diehards happy, because they think they're ripping me off, even though I tripled my money and dumped off a project on them that will never be worth what they put into it.

8. Always take free bikes, even new junk walmart specials. Strip them of chains, pedals, fenders and anything else I'll need for a custom build, and leave the rest on the curb, where they'll disappear overnight.

I have some more obscure rules I keep to myself, but it all comes down to me building and riding what I want. I rarely buy a bike to flip, I don't butcher classics to part out, and I turn rusty garbage into rolling works of art.

This keeps me in good graces with the purists, the hoarders, the riders, customizers, and bike lovers.

The only people that don't like me are the schwinn cultists. I refuse to acknowledge that old schwinns are worth any more than a good, used honda civic.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 26, 2016)

I got one rules buy as many bad a$$ tank  bicycle as I can


----------



## the2finger (Jun 26, 2016)

That's like the third rule of fight club


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 27, 2016)

Rachelle said:


> .



Hi...
meet to nice you...


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 27, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> I got one rules buy as many bad a$$ tank  bicycle as I can View attachment 333403



Me too! We only live once!


----------



## the2finger (Jun 27, 2016)

If I could straddle all my tankers and ride em at once I would


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 27, 2016)

the2finger said:


> well maybe not but my one year anniversary as a CABER is coming up and I already have 22 bikes. The mathematics of this terrify me in the years to come




The cure is to collect stereos.


----------



## bairdco (Jun 27, 2016)

I collect air guitars.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 28, 2016)

The number of bikes I've owned at once has gone up and down I never knew how many I had 50? 65? 100? Never knew. Most resent high was 50+ incomplete bikes. I decided I no longer need that many. I'm looking to drop the collection to 5-10 bikes. It's a pretty slow process as I don't know any bike hoarders who have won the lotto! If someone bought all the bikes I want to sell I'd throw in a bunch of parts and crap. But that stuff has to be the last to go. so if you win the lotto and want a bike hoard, let me know I can add 20-something more to your heard!!!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 28, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> The number of bikes I've owned at once has gone up and down I never knew how many I had 50? 65? 100? Never knew. Most resent high was 50+ incomplete bikes. I decided I no longer need that many. I'm looking to drop the collection to 5-10 bikes. It's a pretty slow process as I don't know any bike hoarders who have won the lotto! If someone bought all the bikes I want to sell I'd throw in a bunch of parts and crap. But that stuff has to be the last to go. so if you win the lotto and want a bike hoard, let me know I can add 20-something more to your heard!!!



well let,s see what you got their I am allway,s looking to buy if it,s the good  stuff


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 28, 2016)

A bunch are listed in the F.S. thread. Once those are gone I can dig deeper.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 28, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> A bunch are listed in the F.S. thread. Once those are gone I can dig deeper.



bring on the good stuff dig deep lol


----------



## the2finger (Jun 28, 2016)

Dammit you're dangling the crack pipe in front of me


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 28, 2016)

My only rule is there are no rules. It's a hobby. I have enough rules at work to deal with every day. Don't need rules at home too. Ok, so I do have rules, but I call them guidelines:

1. NO girls bikes, under any circumstances.
2. NO Schwinn bikes, also under any circumstances.
3. NO foreign bikes.
4. If I can't ride it, I don't want it. 
5. If it's restored, I probably don't want it (see rule #4)
6. If it has clear coat sprayed over rust, I don't want it.
7. If it's a rat rod, custom, or frankenbike, I don't want it. (period accessories are OK)
8. If it's someones aborted project, I don't want it.
9. If the parts to make it complete cost more than the bike, I don't want it.
10. If it's an oddball brand, or very unusual, I probably want it more than you do.

But most importantly, I want to have fun. I want to turn heads and start conversations when I ride up and down Main Street in my little village of Romeo. I want my bikes to be in parades. And I want my grand kids to like them and honk the horns. That's what the hobby to me is all about.


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 28, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> A bunch are listed in the F.S. thread. Once those are gone I can dig deeper.



Start diggin' now. I'm 10 minutes away, and rarin' to go!


----------



## tikicruiser (Jun 28, 2016)

the2finger said:


> well maybe not but my one year anniversary as a CABER is coming up and I already have 22 bikes. The mathematics of this terrify me in the years to come[/QU "Hoarder in training"!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 28, 2016)

drugs are bad  old bicycles are cool as hell & that,s all I need  anybody have some they can front me I need to get my fix


----------



## vincev (Jun 28, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Set up some rules for yourself and stick to them. Here is mine:
> #1. Only balloon tire American made bikes made 1935 to 1955 that I can ride.
> 2. No girl's bikes.....never
> 3. Do not accept any bikes from family ,friends, neighbors or the well intentioned strangers who do not understand your bike hobby[or any hobby] and will load you up with a yard full of JUNK in no time.
> ...




WOW,too bad you dont accept bikes from friends.I was going to give you my Red Phantom.Oh well,maybe Dave wants it.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 28, 2016)

vincev said:


> WOW,too bad you dont accept bikes from friends.I was going to give you my Red Phantom.Oh well,maybe Dave wants it.



Dave will take it I bet but never post pics of it, unless its the wheels on some card board. Curious thing.  Next gun show im gonna get there early and find dracula with cool bike chained up out front.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 28, 2016)

vincev said:


> WOW,too bad you dont accept bikes from friends.I was going to give you my Red Phantom.Oh well,maybe Dave wants it.



I well take it


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 28, 2016)

Makes me juander.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 28, 2016)

you mean jew-wonder?


----------



## the tinker (Jun 28, 2016)

You are right Vince. I did recently get that 51 Phantom from my brother-in law who knows diddly squat about old bikes....broke a rule.


 .
You have been to my place so you know I pretty much follow my own rules. I have been to other guys places that have their yard packed with bikes they can't give away...."  A man has to know his limitations".


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 29, 2016)

It's not a collection until you have NO idea how many you have!!!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 29, 2016)

Adamtinkerer said:


> It's not a collection until you have NO idea how many you have!!!



that,s right the more the biter  is the way I see it


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 29, 2016)

Adamtinkerer said:


> It's not a collection until you have NO idea how many you have!!!




I still don't. I ran out of fingers and toes to count on!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 29, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Start diggin' now. I'm 10 minutes away, and rarin' to go!




I wish you would buy them. But don't think there anything you collect.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 29, 2016)

If I thought someone would go for it, I'd make a really good bundle deal on about 18 bikes, and lots of parts and smalls I've got. But even cheap would be $10,000! I'd like it all to go away in one transaction! I only want 5-10 bikes


----------



## rocketman (Jun 29, 2016)

Buy GUNS! lots of them. That's my addiction, early collectable S&W's. Big bore, magnums, even pocket size. Ive got a big collection and stillI cant get enough guns, like classic bikes if you got a chance for a score get it and get it quick. The bike hoarders like mega gun collectors are hurting the hobby. Im at enough collectable weapons now and feel that's about it unless a gem becomes available. I have only six bikes, my favorite is my wood rim Pathfinder that I ride on chosen surfaces, and an Oriole ballooner for playing around. Sure it would be nice to grab a few more toc bikes but that's not here to be found in my town. Damn area is too heavy with touring and mountain bikes. That's all you see. Its boring, but once in a great while you see an old ballooner go by and the juices flow again about looking for another bike. You could say its safe to own a big bike collection, the Fed's wont say one day which one's you can or cant buy or own!


----------



## the2finger (Jun 29, 2016)

Hey Rocketman you obviously don't live in Ca


----------



## rocketman (Jun 29, 2016)

the2finger said:


> Hey Rocketman you obviously don't live in Ca



Nope, I've lived a sheltered life in Reno since 1950. The area is rich in vintage motorcycles, street rods, guns, hunting and shooting. all my passions as well as old bicycles, when ever found or seen!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 30, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> If I thought someone would go for it, I'd make a really good bundle deal on about 18 bikes, and lots of parts and smalls I've got. But even cheap would be $10,000! I'd like it all to go away in one transaction! I only want 5-10 bikes



I tried to do that a couple years ago, when I was in a financial pickle. No bites on the whole enchilada. So, I broke em down into smaller lots. Of course, the only interested parties wanted to cherry pick all the $500+ bikes into one lot, for like $150 a bike. No thanks.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jul 1, 2016)

Adamtinkerer said:


> I tried to do that a couple years ago, when I was in a financial pickle. No bites on the whole enchilada. So, I broke em down into smaller lots. Of course, the only interested parties wanted to cherry pick all the $500+ bikes into one lot, for like $150 a bike. No thanks.



Yeah then they go on to the $2,000 bikes and offer $150 a bike! LOL


----------



## J-wagon (Oct 23, 2021)

Yup. Bike hobby can get out of hand real quick. Fortunately, my #1 bike hobby is riding, I feed that habit almost daily.  #2 is bike fixing which I feed with the constant supply of free broken bikes in my vicinity. And #3 is bike collecting, just enough for pedaling variety for #1 habit. And so it goes!


----------



## dasberger (Oct 23, 2021)

This thread be like:


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 23, 2021)

If the first time they are free…isn’t it more of a conscious choice?


----------



## J-wagon (Oct 24, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 24, 2021)

My only rule is no extra, off-home storage units.


----------



## vincev (Oct 25, 2021)

My one rule is to now buy quality,not quantity.A lot of old bikes out there that are worthless and take up room.


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 25, 2021)

I've transitioned from post-war middle weights, to pre-war motor bikes, and most recently, British bikes. Even now, looking specifically for non-Raleigh Brit bikes. I only collect (well, almost) boys bikes with 23" frames. If I can't ride them, I don't want them.  I Have a Dunelt, Rudge, Hercules, Phillips, a Gazelle ( Raleigh Industries Nottingham), BSA , Triumph and a few nice Raleigh's. I have a line on an Armstrong and a Robin Hood, but involves more travel that I want to, so putting that off for now. Just recently picked up a 65 Moulton. Good thing about this direction-bikes are cheap, no one else is collecting these and parts are usually interchangeable. Another thing in their favor is 3 speed hubs and high pressure low profile tires, which my 68 year old 270 lb body appreciates!


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 26, 2021)

jimbo53 said:


> I've transitioned from post-war middle weights, to pre-war motor bikes, and most recently, British bikes. Even now, looking specifically for non-Raleigh Brit bikes. I only collect (well, almost) boys bikes with 23" frames. If I can't ride them, I don't want them.  I Have a Dunelt, Rudge, Hercules, Phillips, a Gazelle ( Raleigh Industries Nottingham), BSA , Triumph and a few nice Raleigh's. I have a line on an Armstrong and a Robin Hood, but involves more travel that I want to, so putting that off for now. Just recently picked up a 65 Moulton. Good thing about this direction-bikes are cheap, no one else is collecting these and parts are usually interchangeable. Another thing in their favor is 3 speed hubs and high pressure low profile tires, which my 68 year old 270 lb body appreciates!




Your best bet for avoiding a dirt-nap by elongating your life is through more exercise.  Best of luck.  I'm 76 and I have many different British bikes.  Watch Britbox shows on Prime to see them in action and watch The Raleigh Story on U-tube.  I can talk to you like this because I am your real father.


----------

